# Woolite for wool?



## AdInAZ (Jun 20, 2007)

So I've been washing my wool one item at a time in the sink with a combo wool wash and lanolin. At first, no problem, but now that I have quite a few things, this takes too long!

Is it safe to wash my wool in the washing machine with woolite and lanolize them all at once by stopping the machine before the rinse/spin, putting lanolin in, letting it soak, and then pulling them out to lay flat to dry?

Anyone else have better suggestions for washing/lanolizing large quantities of wool?


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

The machine itself or the rubbing of the woolies against each other will likely felt them to some extent. I wash a couple pieces every Thursday with a lanolin-rich wool wash. For overnight I add a little lanolin spray on the wet zone if needed. It helps stretch the time between true lanolizing sessions.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

The agitation will likely felt your wool. Also, woolite is not good for your woolies (I can't remember why, I just know that it isn't). I would recommend some lanolin rich wool wash. With the lanolin rich wool wash, you don't necessarily have to lanolize every time. If I have to wash a woolie because of poop getting on it and I have lanolized fairly recently I will just wash and not lanolize.

Beth


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy*
Also, woolite is not good for your woolies









:
Woolite should not be used on wool diaper covers/soakers. It's too harsh. Use Eucalan or Sudz N Dudz or Naturally Luxe or some other wool wash.


----------



## curly_mommy (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll wash several soakers of similar colors at the same time - lights with lights, darks with darks, etc.

My eucalan bottle has instructions for machine washing, but I've never machine washed my wool. I would be concerned about it felting, too.


----------



## heggie (May 15, 2007)

I use the wool cycle on my front loader with no problem. Sorry nak


----------



## AdInAZ (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, all my wool is recycled so its already felted. I had a feeling woolite would be yuck. I use suds n dud right now. But I'm looking for a way to speed up the wash and lanolize process. Anyone else do more than one at a time?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, I wash & lanolize a whole batch of wool at once.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I do all of my wool at once however be careful the colors you put together. My cream and green longies are now purpleish from soaking with a purple Stacinator.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

oh yeah - BTDT! The Stacinators really bleed excess dye.

I've done my Aristocrats together though. No problem. I just use a little more lanolin water so it covers both soakers.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimid* 
For overnight I add a little lanolin spray on the wet zone if needed. It helps stretch the time between true lanolizing sessions.

Not to hijack this thread, but what is this product of which you speak??!!! I need something like this. Never heard of it! Thanks.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

http://www.naturallyluxe.com/index.p...ct_detail&p=14


----------

